# Razoredge thats not a hippo GOT TO LOOK



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok HEre is my hippo He runs miles and he never gets tired.. The pics are when he gets bored in the yard and jumped the fence and came to front porch.... the last pics are his puppies he just had nov 19th. 09.. Well anyways I was just wondering what do yall think of my pit hes only 14 months old and He is all natural ol roy.. lol i know but atm im poor 
And the chain was the only thing that kept him in the yard, but hes going to be a inside dog again though ...



























Here are his puppies he jsut had last week .. I cant beleive he had all blue puppies..










hey does any1 know what color that middle pup will look like ... Its so different from the other dark blue pups lol there are like 2 or 3 with that silver fade


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

o ya he also has a 22 inch head and weighs 66 lbs so i dont think hes to fat ...

contact me if ANY1 OF YOU HAVE A NICE STOCKY FEMALE that is short

[email protected]

only reason i said this was because I try posting nice then it is bad so now im saying bad cuz i knwo this site is dead to me

peace out


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

ya pit is pretty love the white tip on the tail he has it jus like my pit


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He is sooo cute I just wanna squish his smily face. He doesn't look fat to me he looks like hes in great shape.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah his muscle tone is nice too


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice looken boy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They will all be blue.

I wouldn't recommend continuing to flash your pups around. We look down on breeding for unnecessary reasons around here so continuing is going to end up having some members not be able to hold it in any more and you will get an earful. We would love to see them grow up as there is no going back now they are here. There is also no selling of puppies on this forum unless you are an authorized breeder just so you are aware.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ANDDDDDDDDDD, not all RE dogs are hippos. Mine is 55lbs IF THAT.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He is a handsome boy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like the first picture, he looks like he's in great shape


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..

and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..
> 
> and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


yeah i would have to agree


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

This girl was walkin her pitt which was mixed with razor edge and it was toned up very nice...Dog looked amazing...So many people were coming out the store to look at it..I was in subway and people ran to the window. so i ran out tosee if it was someone famous and it was the pitbull/razor edge dog....The head on the dog was HUGE but the dog did look amazing..I had a convo with the girl and she was very nice and said it was the best dog she's ever owned...

Your dog looks great..and love the pic of the pups


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..
> 
> and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


What do you think the poor dogs in shelters are for? People who want a dog that doesnt necessarily have to be show quality, and one they can love. We have a MAJOR over population problem with our breed, so breeding with no purpose what-so-ever isnt looked highly upon...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice looking dog but why do you have a Nylon leash and then a CHAIN for a collar? As far as the pups go, just curious why you bred your pup, he is only 14 months old?


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i do like the collar :flush:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..
> 
> and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


And that attitude right there will not help.

Your whole statement is why hundreds of pitbull puppies die in the shelter every year.

I got my champion sire and dam dog for $500. Another for $150. You don't have to pay high prices for a well bred dog, but breeding just to make pets is self centered and you are not thinking about what is going to happen to these dogs in the long run.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..
> 
> and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


I would say if you can't spell the name of the breed right... which is American PIT bull Terrier not PITT than you shouldn't be breeding them at all...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my pitt had puppies its bad?? cuz he isnt a champion.. I know alot of people in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies but if they want the same breed they can if there not the champion lines.. alot of people JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. and just have a companion..
> 
> and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..


You're very right and your dog should have stayed a companion and not have become a sire. Plus if some is simply looking for a low cost companion there are a ton of dogs available through rescue organization that specialize in specific breeds.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Nice looking dog but why do you have a Nylon leash and then a CHAIN for a collar? As far as the pups go, just curious why you bred your pup, he is only 14 months old?


You SHOULD get a new coller

the chain might hurt his neck or somethig!!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> We have a MAJOR over population problem with our breed, so breeding with no purpose what-so-ever isnt looked highly upon...


You are correct and more people need to understand this. To many people in this world tryin to make a quick dollar and they don't really care about the breed at all. Comment not directed to thread starter.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Before I comment on what you had to say, I will give you this. Your dog looks great, not over done, and if you worked him a bit more I think he'd look like a solid brick. I like the color... I don't like the chain, but that could just be me (or the fact it looks a bit heavy) AND those are some cute puppies, because all puppies are cute...



frenchy2007 said:


> ok just cuz my *pitt* *had puppies* its bad??


I believe the dog you were referring to is either American Pitbull Terrier, or an American Bully. Pitt is not a breed of dog.



frenchy2007 said:


> I know alot of people *in oklahoma cant afford 1k+ for puppies* but if they want the* same breed*


Dude I live in Oklahoma there's NO one paying 1000+ around me... From bybs, shelters, OR real breeders... None. And if people want to spend that money, the breeders are getting one over on them...



frenchy2007 said:


> alot of people *JUST WANT TO LOVE THEM not stress them out in shows all the time .. *


I love my Petbull Chino. No papers, nada. Ripped off by a BYB... But I love him the same. I play and work him like he IS going to compete though because these breeds need lots of outlets for their energy.. To keep them happy, and most importantly healthy



frenchy2007 said:


> * and just have a companion..*


If people want companions they can go to rescues and shelters.... Just think there's actually people that take in recues and foster them until they can find forever homes...

Making your dog a sire to give puppies away is just asking for those dogs to end up with the same fate as the thousands of dogs that die in shelters every year. Its all from mentality like what you have. Youre not the only person who thinks like you believe me, but playing with lives is not so simple and is a bigger deal then what youre making it out to be. I hope you spay/neuter every one of those pups



frenchy2007 said:


> *and most people around here have pitts but none with papers and they selll for 300 for non papers lol its crazy..*


yeah because ignorance is a MF...... Everyone gets hit with the stupid stick and they gotta learn from it. Me, you, most of everyone in here at some point or another. Its why theres various sites like this, all for the sake of education and promoting responsibility


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i hate those chains....like a pitbull needs something like that for what? to look cool? all chains like that do is make our breed look like crazy animals.

they look cool already...look at your dogs neck the white hair is turning black from the untreated metal chain on his neck...get a normal collar he is not going to break a normal dog collar nor will it turn his nice white hair black.

on a side note....and here i thought the car forums had the worst flame threads...lol :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I posted a stillwater link in another one of his threads.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Before I comment on what you had to say, I will give you this. Your dog looks great, not over done, and if you worked him a bit more I think he'd look like a solid brick. I like the color... I don't like the chain, but that could just be me (or the fact it looks a bit heavy) AND those are some cute puppies, because all puppies are cute...
> 
> I believe the dog you were referring to is either American Pitbull Terrier, or an American Bully. Pitt is not a breed of dog.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:


----------



## broke94hatch (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful pit, awesome puppies! Can't wait to see their progress! Keep us posted!



american_pit13 said:


> They will all be blue.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend continuing to flash your pups around. We look down on breeding for unnecessary reasons around here so continuing is going to end up having some members not be able to hold it in any more and you will get an earful. We would love to see them grow up as there is no going back now they are here. There is also no selling of puppies on this forum unless you are an authorized breeder just so you are aware.


You definitely should have waited to even say anything this person, who was just happily showing off his or her pups and companion. This person deserves to find out for themselves whether or not people on this site disagree with, "Unnecessary Breeding," and not specifically from a moderator. And when is any type of breeding necessary again? For game use? For pulling weights? For show purposes? For....?

I can see if they were in violation of the rules, but IMO that was an, "Unnecessary," comment in her thread. I thought this forum was specificly for, "flashing Around," what you have and love. Maybe I'm wrong?

I'm sure this post will be deleted by a, "Moderator," soon...


----------



## broke94hatch (Oct 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I got my champion sire and dam dog for $500. Another for $150. You don't have to pay high prices for a well bred dog, but breeding just to make pets is self centered and you are not thinking about what is going to happen to these dogs in the long run.


Please please please, show me a website, or shelter or number of where I can find a champion sire and dam for $150 - $500. I'm sure everyone else would like to know too. As for me, puppies please, because I have a baby due this week, and I would like the two to grow up together. And there is nothing better then pure blood temperament.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

broke94hatch said:


> Beautiful pit, awesome puppies! Can't wait to see their progress! Keep us posted!
> 
> You definitely should have waited to even say anything this person, who was just happily showing off his or her pups and companion. This person deserves to find out for themselves whether or not people on this site
> 
> ...


hey guy, the whole point to her post is this guy is saying he had the pups
not only at 14months...but that he wanted to sell them for 300 bucks...for 
sale....
"so ppl could have cheap dogs to just love" well if he cared for the 
breed like the ppl on here do he would understand by doing this and not 
being a real pit owner and sending the ppl who want a pit to a shelter to
save one he makes more pits and anyone who knows anything about this kind of breeding
knows damn well that atleast 2-3 of those pups will go to 
homes of ppl who know nothing about the breed and 4 or 5 months into 
owning the dog they will say they cant handle it and turn it over to a shelter 
where it will have a crap life or be put down.

pits are all over the place in shelters and they could use good homes not 
more roommates in the shelters....so yes her point was necessary that is the
feeling of many ppl on this site.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont see anything about him selling the pups for 300$. He made reference to other people. I do see he edited the first post so,...

Anyway, thats a nice looking dog. Now that you got the run down here lets hope you do the right thing with those pups and in the future. And get rid of that damn chain around his neck. Get a nice leather one and if you wanna make him look " hard " get one with some studs ( not spikes ).

That first pic sells it. Nice muscle tone!

We have a major over population problem here in Sussex County Delaware as per APBT's and Am Staffs are concerned. Recently our shelter has become a no kill shelter. Now some of these dogs have a 4'x8' cell for a forever home cause people just breed to breed and think they can make 100's$.

Just recently some schmuck posted a flier in our window for some APBT's x Rottweilers for 500$. They quickly edited that within about 5 days and knocked down a whopping 50$. Im pretty sure they will soon be at the Sussex SPCA. Right on the filer it says it was not intentional.

Our Craigs List is loaded everyday with APBT's with small rehomeing fees cause people buy them and cant deal with them. Give a call or send a e-mail and these nut cases want 300$+!

EDIT THAT: In fact here is a link to a rescue on CL asking fro around 225$ normally asking for 300$ something.http://delaware.craigslist.org/pet/1479679927.html

Sell yours cheap and to the right people now that they are here. Use the money to invest in a quality life style for that awesome dog ( *ie. get him off that Ol Roy!!!!!! *) and prevent any breeding in the future.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Why do people act as though their locality precludes common sense? I lived in Oklahoma. I trained dogs with a woman who regularly got very nice puppies dumped on her for whatever reason. She joked that she'd never have to buy a dog because people were just pumping them out and they ended up thrown in her yard. (And this was in Tulsa, where there are restrictions on breeding.) I agree, I get tired of seeing everybody's litter which was bred just because they could, or because they feel its their responsibility to ensure that people who are hard up for money can afford a Pit Bull, thus continuing the cycle of ill-prepared homes getting high-drive dogs. I also get tired of the sub-sect of people who find a dog that has RE, Gotti, Greyline, etc., and if its just a little bit overdone, they use it as validation for the worth of the whole line. Kind of like folks who say "not all Pit Bulls are animal-aggro, I run mine in a pack of 20, so neener neener." Anyway... (rant over)

Ahem... That's not to touch on the ridiculous "collar" and the breeding of a very young dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

broke94hatch said:


> Beautiful pit, awesome puppies! Can't wait to see their progress! Keep us posted!
> 
> You definitely should have waited to even say anything this person, who was just happily showing off his or her pups and companion. This person deserves to find out for themselves whether or not people on this site disagree with, "Unnecessary Breeding," and not specifically from a moderator. And when is any type of breeding necessary again? For game use? For pulling weights? For show purposes? For....?
> 
> ...


No way! we aren't going to delete this! What I will do is, shed some light for you. We've had to delete this same exact post 3 different times... this one makes the 4th thread about his dog and his puppies. He was trying to push them. It's in our rules.

On this forum we believe breeding is necessary to improve your own personal stock for a goal which you are trying to obtain. Andy produces dogs for weight pull, Lisa produces dogs for all around altheletes, and many on here produce dogs just to put something new into the show ring. IDK if ya'll cruised the site or not, but it's not very "breeder friendly".


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, no joke. I saw the other two deleted threads doing the exact same thing. Its not hard to tell if someone is peddling on the sly.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No way! we aren't going to delete this! What I will do is, shed some light for you. We've had to delete this same exact post 3 different times... this one makes the 4th thread about his dog and his puppies. He was trying to push them. It's in our rules.
> 
> On this forum we believe breeding is necessary to improve your own personal stock for a goal which you are trying to obtain. Andy produces dogs for weight pull, Lisa produces dogs for all around altheletes, and many on here produce dogs just to put something new into the show ring. IDK if ya'll cruised the site or not, but it's not very "breeder friendly".


Hmmm, now thats wrong.

I was not aware of the other posts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just wanted to say that while the dog in the original post is not a dwarfism-afflicted squat bully, he also isn't an athetic APBT. He is overdone and lacking in leg. I don't see the reason for breeding him so young. If you can't afford a decent food, how could you possibly afford to show/work this dog to prove his breeding quality? Without that exposure in the community, how do you line up homes for the puppies in advance as any good breeder would do?


----------



## cocopuff79 (Nov 9, 2009)

wow ! great lookin dog,pups are cute too ! i hope you place them well so they don't end up like many others dead, abused or in a pound


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty guy, and cute pups!
But why the huge chain? Put a collar on him


----------



## rotary84 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow he's pretty lean.. nice dog


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

alright so where in your head did you think its okay to breed, to add MORE puppies in the world??? There dying left n right in shelters, on the streets ect... AND there blue, They are nothing special.

Then you have a chain on his neck Can you not afford a correct collar there like $3.00 and up WTF? and THEN you feed that dog CRAP. O'l roy is the WORST dog food, your feeding your dog crap, nothing more! Educate yourself!


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

Responses to this thread should have went like this. Nice dog! -> banstick-> lock thread-> go walk dogs.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

OverSt said:


> Responses to this thread should have went like this. Nice dog! -> banstick-> lock thread-> go walk dogs.


This had me rollin'!!! :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

broke94hatch said:


> Beautiful pit, awesome puppies! Can't wait to see their progress! Keep us posted!
> 
> You definitely should have waited to even say anything this person, who was just happily showing off his or her pups and companion. This person deserves to find out for themselves whether or not people on this site disagree with, "Unnecessary Breeding," and not specifically from a moderator. And when is any type of breeding necessary again? For game use? For pulling weights? For show purposes? For....?
> 
> ...


I think you need to read around this site before you try to correct someone who has been here for 2 1/2 years.

I know very well how the others on this site feel so don't lecture me.

You support breeding puppies just for pets whatever, I am tired of arguing with people who could careless about the situation this breed is in.

Also when I have had to remove 3 other threads in 3 different section about the SAME thing thats over flashing.

Soooo maybe you should no what you are talking about before you open your mouth


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

broke94hatch said:


> Please please please, show me a website, or shelter or number of where I can find a champion sire and dam for $150 - $500. I'm sure everyone else would like to know too. As for me, puppies please, because I have a baby due this week, and I would like the two to grow up together. And there is nothing better then pure blood temperament.


Ummm actually look in our Authorized Breeders area. We have a great kennel that just had a GRCHXGRCH breeding all pups where $450..

My Male is CHXCH breeding...$500

So again know what you are talking about before you open your mouth


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I think you need to read around this site before you try to correct someone who has been here for 2 1/2 years.
> 
> I know very well how the others on this site feel so don't lecture me.
> 
> ...


OHHHH Man!!!

someone just got schooled!

hahahahahaha :goodpost:


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

There was a breeder/kennel in Illinois that had some old Razorsedge stuff. The dogs looked good, were finished champions, and I believe had their hips OFA'd. I want to say they were in Souhtern Illinois, and has several blue fawns and blacks. I can not remeber their name, but they did have a website, and were busy showing UKC. Let me see if I can remeber....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

OverSt said:


> Responses to this thread should have went like this. Nice dog! -> banstick-> lock thread-> go walk dogs.


Oh so true and Oh so funny! But you need to give the person an opportunity to explain their situation and so far he hasn't and at this point the thread is only helping promo his mutts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bethb2007 said:


> There was a breeder/kennel in Illinois that had some old Razorsedge stuff. The dogs looked good, were finished champions, and I believe had their hips OFA'd. I want to say they were in Souhtern Illinois, and has several blue fawns and blacks. I can not remeber their name, but they did have a website, and were busy showing UKC. Let me see if I can remeber....


Possibly Johnsons Kennel? I know they're in IL and show UKC, but I don't know what bloodlines they play with.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe, I want a little blue hippo <3


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Not a hippo but your run of the mill overdone AST type nonetheless. Dog like that should never be bred by an amateur even though he does appear to be a decent looking dog.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

You have nice looking dogs and pups. Sucks you have to get jumped on for posting pictures. 

I think there are better ways to make a point. I think if you want to teach someone something you have to do it in a positive way and patiently. And if you can't do that then don't say anything at all. Doesn't matter if you know it all or are sick and tired of what ever. You turn someone off and you lose the opportunity to educate.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

they tried to educated "patiently" and all the OP did was argue. Thats when the fustration shows.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah but it takes time. Specially when you feel like your being "attacked". They say it took god 7 days to make the world LOL

I never thought about it myself. It took a lot of reading and info for it to sink in. Not that I'm making puppies. I try to talk relatives and friends we know into NOT making more puppies.

EDIT:

What's real crazy is you can find pit bull puppies on craigslist.org year round for $50 - $150. I know because I've been looking at puppies online for a long time. I was looking for a bully and searched craigslist in every city in Texas. I was willing to make a drive for pick up in my state. I saw A LOT of pups everywhere. 

Half of them were from people who couldn't keep their puppy and wanted to find it a new home.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> Yeah but it takes time. Specially when you feel like your being "attacked". They say it took god 7 days to make the world LOL
> 
> I never thought about it myself. It took a lot of reading and info for it to sink in. Not that I'm making puppies. I try to talk relatives and friends we know into NOT making more puppies.
> 
> ...


thats a way backyard breeder use to sell pups.
they call is rehoming and 90% of the time its Bullsh*t 
you will see the same stuff up a few months from now from the same person with the same sob story just breeding the heck out of their dogs.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

good lookin dog !! PLEASE BUY A COLLAR !!! WAL-MART = $8 Cost as much as the chain around his neck


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FoulPhil said:


> You have nice looking dogs and pups. Sucks you have to get jumped on for posting pictures.
> 
> I think there are better ways to make a point. I think if you want to teach someone something you have to do it in a positive way and patiently. And if you can't do that then don't say anything at all. Doesn't matter if you know it all or are sick and tired of what ever. You turn someone off and you lose the opportunity to educate.


If people don't want to be judged and jumped on by people then don't post on a public forum:hammer: Someone is bound to think different than you.

And posting your pups over and over and over in each section is bound to make people not care for you.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

OH WOW I JUST POSTED NEW PICS OF HIM AND OMFG YALL MODS ARE LIL KIDS SRSLY... tell me 1 REASON WHY MY DOG CANT MATE BUT YOURS CAN SRSLY???????????? just cuz you are a moderator on a pitbull forum your kool and makes your pitbull worth 1k dollers each and that you are able to sell 

IF MY PUPPIES GO TO GOOD HOMES AND ARENT GOING TO A SHELTOR I DID MY PART AND I DONT HAVE 20 DOGS IN A KENNEL LIKE 50% OF YALL MODS OK 

YA AND A NOTHER i just sold 3 of the pups and there only 2 weeks old so gtfo srsly if i was a puppy mill ya thats a ok suggestion to tell me not to breed but ya other then that go suck your skinny pitbulls butts and just get mad cuz you dont have a bully


----------



## Doggy Style (Aug 22, 2009)

He's a good lookin' Boy he is he looks to be in good shape love the pics he ain't fat at all good job!!!!!


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW THANK YOU FOR THAT NICE COMMENT FOR ONCE SOME1 POSTED SOMETHING NICE AOBUT A BULLY WITHOUT HAVING SARCASM

MAYBY WE CAN BE FREINDS LOL

[email protected]


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

frenchy2007 said:


> WOW THANK YOU FOR THAT NICE COMMENT FOR ONCE SOME1 POSTED SOMETHING NICE AOBUT A BULLY WITHOUT HAVING SARCASM


You don't get it. It's not even about bully vs. apbt. It's about responsible breeding practices which you seem to know not of.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

how do you know that??? I said i had 1 litter and thats it go play with your skinny dog srsly.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

frenchy2007 said:


> how do you know that??? I said i had 1 litter and thats it go play with your skinny dog srsly.


So you felt you had to go insult my dog? Please....my dog was a puppy in the pic you commented on and I could really care less about what someone like you thinks about my dog.

You arguments are weak. You are nothing but a troll. Go antagonize someone else because your weak insults do nothing for me.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

umm excuse me YOUR THE ***** WHO WAS MAKING INSULTS ON MY DOG FIRST OK !!??? I POSTED A NICE MANNER POST ABOUT MY DOG TRYING TO FIX THINGS BUT OH HELL NO I FORGOT TO TAKE A PIT OF PUPPIES GOD FORBID PUPPIES

PUPPIES ARE THE DEVIL!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

frenchy2007 said:


> umm excuse me YOUR THE **** WHO WAS MAKING INSULTS ON MY DOG FIRST OK !!??? I POSTED A NICE MANNER POST ABOUT MY DOG TRYING TO FIX THINGS BUT OH HELL NO I FORGOT TO TAKE A PIT OF PUPPIES GOD FORBID PUPPIES
> 
> PUPPIES ARE THE DEVIL!!!


How was I insulting your dog? Show me the post, really! I actually think your dog is quite nice looking I just don't agree with your choice to breed a dog who isn't even fully developed yet and has no titles or accomplishments other than being a "good looking" dog. But that is my opinion.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought forum moderators were here to lock threads that are getting out of hand LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep that is what we are here to do.


----------

